

America is raising a generation of interns - mitmads
http://theweek.com/article/index/242065/america-is-raising-a-generation-of-interns

======
tropicalmug
I feel like the title might be a bit misleading. Nowhere does the article say
how this is going to stretch out and impact the workforce over the next 10+
years, but instead sticks to the same discussion of serial internships that
has been tread with numerous other articles.

I do think it hits the nail on the head with: "So here's another chasm in the
20-something cohort: the one between the liberal-arts kids and the engineering
and science majors." There's plenty of anecdotal (as well as hard) evidence
out there that supports that claim.

